# © ... Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???



## Kermit (4. Sep. 2006)

*Hallo zusammen ! *

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag, da ich erst letztes Jahr ein Haus mit zwei vernachlässigten Teichen übernommen habe, die jetzt schon besser aussehen. Den größeren Teich (ca. 12 qm) musste ich an zig Stellen flicken, da unser Sohn im Winter meinte, er müsse das Eis auf dem Teich mit einer Gartenharke zerschlagen - womit er die Folie brutal perforierte (erfolgreich !). Der andere Teich (ca. 5 qm) brauchte ein neues Filter/Pumpe-System (auch erfolgreich installiert !).  

Beim neu aufstellen/sortieren des Wasserfalles, fand ich zu meinem Entsetzen mehrere Mini-__ Blutegel. Daraus kommt meine erste Frage hier :

Wie schädlich sind Blutegel für Fische im allgemeinen und (deutsche) Koi im speziellen ? Muß ich um Leben oder Gesundheit der Fische fürchten ?  

Vielen Dank und Platsch-Grüße
Kermit


----------



## rainthanner (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo im Forum, 

_Annett wird dir sicher mehr zu den kleinen Egeln berichten können._ 

Vorweg kann ich dich aber schon mal beruhigen, in Sachen Schädlichkeit. 
Meiner Meinung handelt es sich um Wasseregel, welche für Mensch und Fisch völlig ungefährlich sind. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo "Kermit",

willkommen im Forum. 
Zu den Egeln kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Bild von ihnen machen und hier einstellen?! Eins von den Teichen wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo "Kermit",

auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Wegen der __ Egel schau mal hier und beachte bitte den Thread von Gabi mit den Links:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2833/?q=hundeegel

Bestimmt handelt es sich bei den Egeln um solche ungefährlichen - aber Sicherheit können nur eindeutige Fotos bringen.

Viel Spaß im Forum!


----------



## filokoch (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo Kermit,

wenn diese "__ Würmer" in massigen Ansammlungen an den Steinen des Wasserfalls vorkommen, kann es sich auch um Kribbelmückenlarven handeln, die an dieser Stelle das Wasser filtrieren. 
Siehe Link: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1658) sollte Dir hoffentlich weiterhelfen
Ich hatte auch bei meinem Wasserfall eine riesige Ansamlung dieser und dachte zuerst an __ Egel.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Kermit (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo Rainer, Annett und Filo !

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten. Es handelt sich sicher nicht um Mückenlarven. Die Form ist einfach zu klassisch in Richtung Blutegel -> ein dickerer Teil der nach hinten dünner wird und das Viech kann sich lang strecken und hat ein Saugmaul. Ich hab´eben eines aus dem Pumpengehäuse gefischt und gescannt. Ich hoffe, man kann es erkennen, es ist auch gestreckt nur max. 2 cm lang ... !?

Über weitere Antworten würde ich mich freuen !  

Liebe Platsch-Grüße
Kermit


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hi,

leider ist das Bild nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, weil zu klein :?
Aber schau mal hier... der letzte? 
Leider gibt es oft keine deutschen Namen für die Tierchen.


----------



## Kermit (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: © ...  Blutegel & Koi - Ein Problem ???*

Hallo Annett und übrigens auch Dodi, die ich vorhin "übersehen" hatte !

Nach all den netten Bildern bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es sich mit 93,7% Wahrscheinlichkeit um die ungefährlichen Hundeegel handelt, die ich also beruhigt im Teich lassen kann.  

Vielen Dank nochmal & liebe Platsch-Grüße
Kermit


----------

